# Temporary drawdown of Lake LeVasseur in Marquette County to begin in May



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Lake LeVasseur State Wildlife Management Area in Marquette County will undergo a temporary water level drawdown over the summer months to allow for habitat management.

More...


----------

